# Prayers Needed.....



## Capt Black

Yesterday afternoon, my step son Steven was involved in a motorcycle accident and was air-lifted to University Hospital in San Antonio. He is scheduled for surgery this morning at 7:00am for a crushed vertebrae in his neck. They are not sure if there is any damage to the spinal cord and will not know until they do the surgery. Karen is up there now and I will be headed that way after I get off the water today. 

Karen is understandably upset and it was one of the hardest things I've had to do to let her go up there by herself yesterday. Please keep Steven and Karen in your prayers. Thanks, Aubrey


----------



## Hullahopper

Prayers are sent Aubrey! 

Hope the surgery goes well and Steven fully recovers.


----------



## Bay Gal

Prayers going up.

Keep us posted and let us know if we can do anything.


----------



## SurfRunner

Prayers sent!


----------



## LIONESS-270

candle lit...prayers sent..


----------



## ComeFrom?

Arb;

I'm so sorry to hear that. Prayers sent. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

Pour out your mercy and your blessings on Steven today. Fill him with your healing power to rebuild the vertebra that was crushed in the motorcycle accident. Lord, restore full function to his spinal cord, and let him continue to have the full use of all his body.

I pray for all of Steven's family and loved ones. Wrap them in your love, fill them with your hope for Steven's recovery. Your perfect love casts out fear, so I ask you to help them focus on your love and mercy, and to reject the fear that satan wants to give them.

Father, minister to Aubry and the family to give them everything they need while they're away from home. Bless them with rest, nutrition and fellowship. Keep their thoughts and prayers toward Jesus during this stressful time. Give them your peace that goes beyond our understanding.

I ask these blessings in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## ShadMan

Prayers going out for Steven.


----------



## waterspout

Prayers out Capt!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

We all will be thinking of him and your family. God please watch over them. Payers sent.

Chris


----------



## Gary Brogdon

Prayers comin' his way!


----------



## FishMore

*Aubrey*

Prayers sent for you & Karen & Steven.
Hang in there Bro.
Prayer is a powerful thing.

Gary


----------



## troy merrill

Done. Hope everything turns out okay. Let us know if you need anything Capt.


----------



## Fishnut

Aubrey

So sorry to hear that, let Karen know we are preying for him. I'll keep a prayer on him to come through this with no serious injury. 

Give a call if you need to talk Bro.

Matt


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Sorry to hear about that...*

Prayers sent...

Paul


----------



## Drew_Smoke

Prayers headed your way.


----------



## stew1tx

Will be in my prayers until I hear everything is ok. Sorry to hear the news my friend.


----------



## JShupe

*Prayers*

Prayers sent to you and your family and most importantly Steven... God look over this child of yours.

Jode


----------



## Clint

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Oldeman

Prayers are sent for his complete recovery.


----------



## Badhabit

Prayers sent for Steven and family.... May God bless


----------



## activescrape

Sorry to hear this, I have prayed for all involved, God Bless


----------



## allicat

aubrey, my thoughts and prayers are with steven, karen, and you. let us know how it goes ok, and be careful heading up there! 

GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!
trudy


----------



## pelican

Steven and the whole family is in my prayers, Aubrey.


----------



## chicapesca

I am so sorry to hear that Capt. Black, I will keep Steven and your family in my prayers.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

In my prayers


----------



## ChickFilet

Prayers for all of you. Stay strong.


----------



## Capt Black

Thanks all for the prayers and well wishes. We talked to the Dr. and the surgery went well. There was substantial bruising to the cord but no spinal fluid leaking which is a good thing. 

The Doc said they did half of the surgery today. They will do an MRI tomorrow and if things look good, will do the other half on Friday, if not they will do it on Monday. Prognosis is good but a long stretch of rehab is ahead of him. 

Karen is her usual ramrod self and has taken charge of the situation. I think she is planning a motorcycle thrashing party right now. Please continue to keep them in your prayers and I will try to keep everyone updated. Later, Aubrey


----------



## kinja

Aubrey, good news so far. It's got to be extremely tough not only worrying about him but her. Keep a stiff upper lip. Let's hope its nothing but a speedbump in the course of his life and not a left turn. Hoping for good news on Friday as well-Tom


----------



## Too Tall

Glad to here things look good.


----------



## LA Cox

Prayers are being sent for you and your family. My mom worries all the time about my motorcycle! Hope everything works out.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Thank you, Father God, for showing your mercy to this young man Steven and his parents Karen and Aubry. Continue to be with them, shelter and protect them from fear and discomfort.

Lord, continue your healing work in Steven, as he waits for the second surgery. Let his mind and body rest, and let him know that you are taking care of his needs - physical, mental and spiritual. Let him use this time to commune with you through Jesus, who loves him and gave His life for him.

Lord, I thank you that your mercies are new every morning. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## Chuck

That sounds like great news Capt....please tell Karen that our prayers are with Steven during this ordeal and we are praying for a quick and complete recovery! I just hate to see close friends have to go thru something like this...and not be able to help in some way. Best of luck to you and Karen...and please let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## osobrujo

Just saw this now, I'm glad thinks are looking better. Prayers are marvelous. We'll continue to pray that think continue to improve, a speedy recovery, and strenght for him and the whole Family.


----------



## Torpedo

Steven and family are in our prayer Aubrey. May he get well soon.

Rudy


----------



## allicat

good news so far, thanks for letting us know. you all are still in my prayers!

trudy


----------



## CoolChange

Auby, it's hard for me to keep up with this board, anymore. I apologize for my late post. Our prayers are with you, Karen and Steven. Glad to hear the first half went well.

Thanks to Mrs. B for posting the link on the main board! 

Rick


----------



## gatorbait

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent bro. Mel and I hope for a full recovery and for Karen to remember to take care of herself during this time. So often we spend so much energy on caring for others we forget about ourselves. Watch her Arb and make sure she watches herself. Yall will remain in our prayers and we hope all works out for the better, if you need anything just holla. Even of its just to lend an ear. I know I dont do it enough but I can listen when need be, lol Take care.

Zac


----------



## GoingCoastal

Sorry to hear bout that Aubry but looks like doc's are doing their thing

Hope he continues to improve

Dave


----------



## barbless

I'm sure sorry Aubrey. I said a couple prayers for yall last night. Please keep us informed.

tony


----------



## luv2fish

THis sounds like another "Praise Report" to me. God is so good and I know HE was and is watching over your son. Thank you Lord.


----------



## BertS

dang sorry to hear bud......wish I'd have seen it sooner......prayers sent......and thanks given....


----------



## BassnFelix

*Aubrey*

Our prayers go out to you and your family... We pray that there is no significant dammage and for a quick recovery... God Bless you brother...


----------



## Sace

*Aubrey*

Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Savage Rods

Prayers sent. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Prayers sent*

My thoughts and prayers are out to your wife, your son, and yourself!


----------



## Freshwaterman

In My Prayers


----------

